# Moving to Cyprus



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello everyone. We are looking to move to Cyprus early next year. I have read through all the comments, questions and answers on here and might I add that this is a really informative site. I didn't realise how much was involved, it is actually quite off putting and a lot more complicated than I thought it would be! We are holidaying early Sept and meeting with some expats and hopefully they will allay some of my doubts!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Moving here is as complicated as you want it to be! Or rather as complicated as some people make it. It's actually quite a simple process as there are no visas or other formalities involved for EU citizens.

In fact if you wanted to you can land in Cyprus, get a cheapie hotel and hire car and do everything else as you go with no pre-planning. Of course personal possessions, pets & kids complicate things, but I hope you get my general drift.

Some people like to complicate everything and have everything from insurance to pool maintenance in place before arriving. They won't get everything right anyway so I always suggest relax into the wonderful lifestyle here before you even set off!



Pete


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks Pete, there are so many mixed messages! As our children are grown up we will be coming alone. We intend keeping our house in Wales and renting it out and long term renting in Cyprus, Coral Bay/Peyia area, probably furnished! We don't intend working, although we are both young enough to still do so maybe part time, we are just looking to enjoy a relaxed life style. My husband took voluntary redundancy 3yrs ago, which we invested, we have no mortgage and are putting all our money into savings until our investments mature next year, to live our dream! The only thing we would really want to do is bring Daves car and personal effects!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

It is a lot of paperwork to bring the car as personal goods to avoid the excise duty. Depending on what car it is the excise duty can be very low so you have to decide if it is worh all the fuzz. 

Anders


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> It is a lot of paperwork to bring the car as personal goods to avoid the excise duty. Depending on what car it is the excise duty can be very low so you have to decide if it is worh all the fuzz.
> 
> Anders


It is a Citreon C4 and I have a Mitsubishi colt, that we will probably sell or give to our daughter....and there are certain personal items that we would want to bring with us, so we will have to expect it to cost, but thanks!
Pat


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

Its only the car that cost excise duty, everything else is free.

Can you tell me what is the first registration date, petrol or diesel, how many miles and how big engine and I will tell you the cost

Anders


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> Its only the car that cost excise duty, everything else is free.
> 
> Can you tell me what is the first registration date, petrol or diesel, how many miles and how big engine and I will tell you the cost
> 
> Anders


Registered in 08, petrol, 1600 engine and 38,000 miles
Thanks Anders


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

PatandDave said:


> Registered in 08, petrol, 1600 engine and 38,000 miles
> Thanks Anders


It cost you between 310,00 and 340,00 euro depending how much co² it create. 

I calculated that the car was first time registered in June

Not that bad really


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You pay no import duty on cars if you declare yourself as retired and apply on the appropriate form.

Alternatively you can refuse to pay on the basis that import duty is illegal on cars coming from another EU country. They won't like it and will argue but will eventually back off.

There will be a registration fee to pay when customs have finished their shinannegans.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

As I wrote before he can get it in for free as personal goods if he have the time and strength and meet the conditions. It has nothing to do with being retired.

But about the Excise duty its not at all illegal, its fully comply to EU laws. Many countries in the EU has this Duty on many things. And it is paid by everyone who import a car to Cyprus, new or old, englishmen or cypriot. And the customs will never back off, they dont have to.

So if he meet the demands to take it in as personal goods he can save 350 euro but dont have to run around and try to get it right, or pay someone to do it.

Its just a choise he have to make.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> As I wrote before he can get it in for free as personal goods if he have the time and strength and meet the conditions. It has nothing to do with being retired.
> 
> But about the Excise duty its not at all illegal, its fully comply to EU laws. Many countries in the EU has this Duty on many things. And it is paid by everyone who import a car to Cyprus, new or old, englishmen or cypriot. And the customs will never back off, they dont have to.
> 
> ...


Please do not dictate to me that it is nothing to do with being retired. That is exactly the way we brought our car in. It is a concession granted by the Cyprus government.

It is also known and recognised that the duty charged on imported used cars is illegal under EU legislation.

While I appreciate that your consider yourself the font of all knowledge could I remind you that you have not actually done any of this and your aggressive and high handed manner should be tempered by the knowledge of those that have.

Pete


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

I've just brought a pick up in and paid duty, the main reason it was a pick up was to lower the duty, plus it's a 4x4.

It would have been good to have you there Pete we could have done battle with customs.

I've since heard that duty free was stopped late last year but that's a rumour not fact.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> Please do not dictate to me that it is nothing to do with being retired. That is exactly the way we brought our car in. It is a concession granted by the Cyprus government.
> 
> It is also known and recognised that the duty charged on imported used cars is illegal under EU legislation.
> 
> ...


I dont want to seem being front of the knowledge but I can read and in this case I consider me to be right. And I think it is important that the information given on this forum is correct. 
For the case of taking a car as personal goods that is a possibility for all if you fill the demands.

Please read this link on the Cyprus Government page

CUSTOMS & EXCISE - Vehicles - Vehicles from member states of the European Union - Under relief from excise duties and VAT

and this CUSTOMS & EXCISE - Publications - Guides - Transfer of normal residence from another member state of the European Union

And then the "iilegal" Exice duty. Please give me 1 example where EU have challenged Cyprus rights to take out this tax. 

And if you dont believe me please check with Gwen's Red Tape Service in Paphos. They do this for a living Car imports, Importation Duty, Car Registration, Customs and Excise, Passport Renewals, Driving Licences, Alien Cards, Immigration Permits, Paphos, Pafos, Cyprus

Hope you dont find this aggressive, I just want things written here to be correct

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> I dont want to seem being front of the knowledge but I can read and in this case I consider me to be right. And I think it is important that the information given on this forum is correct.
> For the case of taking a car as personal goods that is a possibility for all if you fill the demands.
> 
> Please read this link on the Cyprus Government page
> ...


One of the things you need to learn is that in Cyprus the authorities do not always act in a consistent way according to the rules. It may not be right but that's the way it is. You will often find there is one "rule" for Cypriots and another for foreigners, particularly if a brother-in-law works in the relevant government department.

That is why people like Gwen can offer their services based on their relationships with the civil servants in order to get things done.

When I post my experiences they are based on actual experiences not theoretical rule book process. Thus when I say I did not pay any import duty or fees to Customs as a retired person, I mean it and can prove it.

I cannot give you one example where the EU has challenged Cyprus on this tax because I never at any time suggested they did. I will however refer you to:
Vehicles - The Association For British Citizens Overseas

There is a huge difference between quoting rule books and regulations and actual practice out here, something you cannot experience from a keyboard far away. Without this experience you are unlikely to believe many of the problems you can encounter particularly with property. I know many people and include myself amongst those who have had to deal with incompetent and sometimes fraudulent lawyers, illegal processes, regulatory failures and the inertia of the public sector.

So get off your high horse of theoretical knowledge and have the humility to learn from others that can offer real live experience.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

I have never said that you got your car over without any tax as personal property because that is how it should be. But not as retired, only as EU citizen.

The link you told me to look at is about this personal property import. And Cyprus allow it if you do it right. 

What i asked you was not about personal property, it was about all other cars that is imported by Cypriots or expats. They all have to pay the tax and EU have no problems with it.

I am very aware that Cyprus Customs in this case try to avoid to grant the taxfree import, thats why services like Gwenny's should be used.

This thread is meaningless to continue so I stop here. I have my opinion and you have the right to your.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> I have never said that you got your car over without any tax as personal property because that is how it should be. But not as retired, only as EU citizen.
> 
> This thread is meaningless to continue so I stop here. I have my opinion and you have the right to your.


I agree that discussing this with you is pointless however once again you have said I did not import my car under the retired persons concession.

I will repeat that is exactly what I did on the specific form Customs have for this purpose.

I take great offence at you continually calling me a liar.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> I agree that discussing this with you is pointless however once again you have said I did not import my car under the retired persons concession.
> 
> I will repeat that is exactly what I did on the specific form Customs have for this purpose.
> 
> ...


After researching I found that retired aliens could get this relief. However this law is now abolished since 23/12/2011.

So you are right about your own car, and I am right about that is not possible anymore.

Now all eu citizens can get this if they fullfil the demands

So hope no hard feelings, I did not mean to hurt anyone

Below the text about the abolished law


Relief from import and excise duties granted on m/vehicles imported by or on behalf of the following persons was repealed from the 23/12/2011 according to Decree KDP 529/2011 which was published in the OJ of the Republic of Cyprus no. 4538 on 23/12/2011.
(a) Citizens of the Republic who during the last twelve years preceding their arrival in the Republic have worked abroad after the 20/07/1974 for a total period of at least ten years (P16A),

(b) Repatriated Cypriots who return to take up permanent residence in Cyprus after permanent residence abroad for a continuous period of at least the last ten years, prior to their arrival for resettlement in Cyprus (P16B)

(c) Persons of Cypriot origin in the male line who arrive to take up permanent residence in Cyprus after permanent residence abroad for a continuous period of at least the last ten years, prior to their arrival to settle permanently in Cyprus (P16C)

(d) Aliens settled permanently in the Republic without practicing any profession (P17)

On repeal of the relevant national legislation, the above mentioned persons may claim relief for their personal vehicle only if they satisfy the terms and conditions of the legislation on transfer of normal residence, either from another EU Member State or from a country outside EU

Relief is granted on submission of the relevant application form accompanied by all necessary, supporting documents.

Application form for the transfer of normal residence is available at any customs station, or it may be downloaded from the website of the Department of Customs and Excise.

Persons concerned may claim relief for their personal motor vehicle within the "Transfer of normal residence scheme” (paragraph 3) if the vehicle is arriving from other member states or if it is imported from other countries outside EU.


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey guys!, while I appreciate both of your help, please don't argue over it?! we are having a 2wk holiday flying out on 2nd Sept, so maybe you could tell us where is the best place to go to meet expats and have a chat to these lucky people that are already living in Cyprus? We are staying in a villa in Coral Bay, thanks again Pat


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

You will probably be falling over ex-pats in Coral Bay if not then go up the hill to Peyia, the Cypriots and some ex-pats are leaving there because it lost a lot of it's Cypriot character due to the influx of the Brits.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

PatandDave said:


> Hey guys!, while I appreciate both of your help, please don't argue over it?! we are having a 2wk holiday flying out on 2nd Sept, so maybe you could tell us where is the best place to go to meet expats and have a chat to these lucky people that are already living in Cyprus? We are staying in a villa in Coral Bay, thanks again Pat


It is the easiest thing in the world to meet ex-pats out here. We all exist with a commonality of purpose to enjoy life and most of us will welcome newcomers.

When Sylvi & I arrived we knew no-one in the area. We went to a nearby taverna and after our meal I simply approached some obviously English people at another table. We were immediately asked to join them for drinks and became the first group of friends we had. We met another group just by saying Good Morning to someone in the local supermarket, and this is up in the hills where the density of ex-pats is far less than where you'll be. We've also met some lovely friends through the various forums and forum events.

I'm sure you'll have no problem meeting people.

Pete


----------

